# 47% Rabatt - fettes Pro Line Bundle zum top Preis bei Angling Direct!



## David von Angling Direct (20. April 2022)

Pro Line – ein etablierter Köderhersteller, auf dessen Baits schon viele, viele Karpfen gefangen wurden. Jetzt hat Angling Direct ein Angebots-Bundle an den Start gebracht, dass es wirklich in sich hat. Darin? Alles, was man für eine Wochenend-Session benötigt oder aber, um sich einen ersten Eindruck mit den Baits am Wasser zu verschaffen. 





Bei den Bundles könnte ihr je nach Geschmacks aus drei vollkommen unterschiedlichen Ranges auswählen: Knoblauch & Robin Red, Fisch & Mango und Tutti Frutti stehen bereit. Neben 2,5 Kg Baits in 15mm oder 20mm Durchmesser in der genannten Sorte, kommt das Bundle mit den passenden Pop Ups, einem 500ml Booster sowie einem Endtackle-Produkt (Boilienadel) im praktischen Eimer. Gegenüber dem Einzelkauf spart ihr satte 47% - zuschlagen lohnt sich also! 




	

		
			
		

		
	
Hier geht’s direkt zu den Bundles im Shop: https://www.anglingdirect.de/angel-marken/proline?_pclass=Bait Bundles


----------

